# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τροφοδοσία κινητού απο μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα που θέλει επειγόντως λύση!!!

Έχω ένα κινητό, το sony z ulta και θέλω να το βάλω στο αμάξι αντί για αγοραστή οθόνη. Το κινητό θα είναι μόνιμα στο αμάξι σε πολυεστερική κατασκευή μέσα στο ταμπλό του αμαξιού.

Σκέφτηκα να βγάλω εντελώς την μπαταρία του επειδή θα υπάρχει θέμα με τις θερμοκρασίες το καλοκαίρι γιατί έχουν σκάσει πολλές μπαταρίες έτσι. Γενικά υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα, πιο ασήμαντα βέβαια. Τέλος πάντων, δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει.

11051297_784273538317313_77476636_n.jpg

Όπως βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία, φαίνεται η πλακέτα της μπαταρίας και η μπαταρία. Απευθείας στο κινητό χωρίς την μπαταρία δεν μπορώ να δώσω τάση γιατί η πλακέτα πάνω της έχει αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και όσο το κινητό βλέπει μεγάλη, μικρή ή γενικά λάθος θερμοκρασία από αυτή που πρέπει, το κινητό δεν ανοίγει. Αυτό λύνεται με αλλαγή kernel και rom αλλά δε θέλω να μπλέξω με αυτά.
Δοκίμασα να δώσω τάση πριν την πλακέτα, εκεί που συνδέεται η μπαταρία με ένα 5V τροφοδοτικό και μία γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για να πέσει η τάση στα 4,3V που ήθελα, αλλά στην έξοδο την πλακέτας δεν έβγαινε τάση. Στο αμάξι έλεγα να γίνει η ίδια σύνδεση μέσω ενός φορτιστή κινητού 5V και μιας γέφυρας ανόρθωσης.
Σύνδεσα την πλακέτα πάνω στο κινητό και το έβαλα ακόμα και στη φόρτιση αλλά το κινητό δεν άνοιγε. Μόλις συνδέσω την μπαταρία στην πλακέτα, το κινητό ανοίγει κανονικά. Φαίνεται πως κάποια προστασία κόβει την τάση για κάποιο λόγο. Δοκίμασα να βάλω και μία δίοδο ακόμα στη σειρά για να πέσει η τάση στα 3,6V, αλλά πάλι δεν δούλευε. Το κινητό δουλεύει με 3,4V - 4,4V

Το ερώτημα είναι: Πως μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω την μπαταρία του κινητού με μία 12V αυτοκινήτου?

Πραγματικά θα μου λύνατε τα χέρια αν μου λέγατε πως θα βρω λύση.
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Dbnn

Σταθεροποιητή τάσης πάνω στις επαφές τις μπαταρίας του κινητού δοκίμασες?

----------


## PCMan

> Σταθεροποιητή τάσης πάνω στις επαφές τις μπαταρίας του κινητού δοκίμασες?



Τι εννοείς ακριβώς? Να έχω την μπαταρία με την πλακέτα της συνδεμένη στο κινητό και να δώσω τάση μέσω ενός σταθεροποιητή στην μπαταρία(δηλαδή ανάμεσα απο την μπαταρία και την πλακέτα?)

----------


## Dbnn

> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς? Να έχω την μπαταρία με την πλακέτα της συνδεμένη στο κινητό και να δώσω τάση μέσω ενός σταθεροποιητή στην μπαταρία(δηλαδή ανάμεσα απο την μπαταρία και την πλακέτα?)



Καταργείς την μπαταρία του κινητού αρχικά.
Φτιάχνεις ενα κύκλωμα με σταθεροποιητή πχ LM317 ρυθμισμένο στα 4volt εφόσον το κινητό παίζει απο 3.4v έως 4.4v και εκεί που κάνει επαφή η μπαταρία στο κινητό (ακίδες πάνω στο τηλέφωνο) συνδέεις την έξοδο του σταθεροποιητή και την γείωση.
Ο σταθεροποιητής τροφοδοτείται απο συνεχόμενη τάση στο αυτοκίνητο και το κινητό θα έχει μόνιμα τροφοδοσία.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά θέλεις να το έχεις μόνιμα στο αυτοκίνητο.
Οπότε αυτή η λύση καταργεί την μπαταρία.
Δεν γνωρίζω όμως εαν το κινητό "διαβάζει" οτι έχει επάνω του μπαταρία για να ξεκινήσει αλλιώς τότε δεν γνωρίζω τον τρόπο να "μπερδέψεις" το τηλέφωνό σου ώστε να νομίζει πως έχει μόνιμα συνδεδεμένη μπαταρία.

Η άλλη λύση είναι αφήνεις την μπαταρία πάνω και έχεις μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο φορτιστή.
Υ.γ. για να σκάσει η μπαταρία πρέπει το αυτοκίνητο να είναι εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο για ώρες και το κινητό επάνω στο ταμπλώ να το βαράει ο ήλιος.
Αλλιώς δεν σκάει η μπαταρία. Οι μπαταρίες κινητών *απο όσο ξέρω χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο* είναι gel οπότε δεν βράζει όπως θα έβραζε μια μπαταρία με υγρά.

----------


## PCMan

Ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να κάνω.

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο όμως, το κύκλωμα θερμοκρασίας που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα της μπαταρίας, θα δουλευει?

Η μπαταρία είναι Li-Po

----------


## Dbnn

> Ακριβώς αυτό θέλω να κάνω.
> 
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο όμως, το κύκλωμα θερμοκρασίας που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα της μπαταρίας, θα δουλευει?
> 
> Η μπαταρία είναι Li-Po



Εαν αφήσεις την μπαταρία πάνω στο τηλέφωνο και το έχεις με φορτιστή φυσικά θα δουλεύει, όπως ήταν πρίν.
Εφόσον φτιάξεις πολυεστερική βάση και το τηλέφωνο απλώς θα είναι σε ζέστη και όχι εκτεθειμένο στις ακτίνες του ηλίου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## PCMan

> Εαν αφήσεις την μπαταρία πάνω στο τηλέφωνο και το έχεις με φορτιστή φυσικά θα δουλεύει, όπως ήταν πρίν.
> Εφόσον φτιάξεις πολυεστερική βάση και το τηλέφωνο απλώς θα είναι σε ζέστη και όχι εκτεθειμένο στις ακτίνες του ηλίου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα.



Όχι, εννοώ το παρακάτω που είπες.





> Φτιάχνεις ενα κύκλωμα με σταθεροποιητή πχ LM317 ρυθμισμένο στα 4volt  εφόσον το κινητό παίζει απο 3.4v έως 4.4v και εκεί που κάνει επαφή η  μπαταρία στο κινητό (ακίδες πάνω στο τηλέφωνο) συνδέεις την έξοδο του  σταθεροποιητή και την γείωση.
> Ο σταθεροποιητής τροφοδοτείται απο συνεχόμενη τάση στο αυτοκίνητο και το κινητό θα έχει μόνιμα τροφοδοσία.



Αν κάνω αυτο, ο  αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας που είναι στην πλακέτα της μπαταρίας, θα δουλέυει? Γιατι αν δε δουλευει, το κινητό δεν θα ανοίξει αφου δεν θα βλέπει θερμοκρασία

EDIT
Με βγαλμένη μπαταρία εννοείται

----------


## Dbnn

εκει μπερδευτηκα κ εγώ πρίν, με συγχωρείς.
Δεν γνωρίζω τι και πως σε αυτό το σημείο.

Μια σκέψη είναι να βρείς πως το κινητό διαβάζει την θερμοκρασια, με τάση ή με ωμικότητα?
Και αν μάθουμε τι είναι απο τα δυο, ποια τιμή είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα πχ 1.2 βολτ ή 150Ω που αντιστοιχούν σε πχ 25 βαθμούς κελσίου...?

Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι πιο εύκολο έστω και σε μια διάτρητη να φτιάξεις μια "εικονική μπαταρία"

----------


## PCMan

> εκει μπερδευτηκα κ εγώ πρίν, με συγχωρείς.
> Δεν γνωρίζω τι και πως σε αυτό το σημείο.
> 
> Μια σκέψη είναι να βρείς πως το κινητό διαβάζει την θερμοκρασια, με τάση ή με ωμικότητα?
> Και αν μάθουμε τι είναι απο τα δυο, ποια τιμή είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα πχ 1.2 βολτ ή 150Ω που αντιστοιχούν σε πχ 25 βαθμούς κελσίου...?
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι πιο εύκολο έστω και σε μια διάτρητη να φτιάξεις μια "εικονική μπαταρία"



Επειδή τωρα δεν έχω lm317 εύκαιρο και αύριο είναι κυριακή, μπορώ να συνδέσω δοκιμαστικά τα 5V του τροφοδοτικού μαζί με την γέφυρα στις επαφές του κινητού? Έτσι θα έχω 4,3V. Μήπως θα πάθει καμία ζημιά έτσι?

----------


## PCMan

Βρήκα ένα 317T, το έβαλα σε μια διάτρητη και δοκίμασα.
Σταθεροποιεί στα 3,8 αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ το κινητό πάει να ανοίξει, πέφτει πάρα πολύ η τάση. Μέτρησα και το ρεύμα και είναι πάνω απο 1Α, κάτι που δεν αντέχει το lm.
Τι κάνω τώρα?

----------


## PCMan

Τι εννοείς; η μπαταρία του ή γενικά το τηλέφωνο;

----------


## picdev

γενικά το τηλέφωνο. νομίζεις θα δουλεύει η οθόνη αν το βαράει για ώρες ο ήλιος στο καύσωνα?

----------


## PCMan

Με τον ήλιο δε νομίζω να έχω θέμα γιατί εχω φιμε στο αμάξι. Τώρα με τη θερμοκρασία, πόσο να πιάσει το πολύ; 50-55 βαθμούς; δε νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. Την μπαταρία όμως φοβάμαι...

----------


## lynx

Τι ειναι ολο αυτο που θες να κανεις;

----------


## PCMan

Τι εννοείς;  δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## picdev

και το τηλέφωνο δεν θα ζήσει και η μπαταρία, εμένα το καλοκαίρι το φόρτιζα και το είχα στο ταμπλό και έβγαλε ένδειξη υπερθέρμανσης η μπαταρία, έχω δει και χαλασμένες οθόνες απο τέτοια δουλειά,
δηλαδή μην περιμένεις να το βαράει στο καύσονα ο ήλιος για πολλές ώρες και να ζήσει , γιατί βλέπω ότι το λυπάσαι.
Ας πουν και οι τεχνικοί κινητών, σίγουρα θα έχουν δει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις

----------


## PCMan

Σκέφτηκα αυτό που είπε ο leosedf για τα GPS. Έχω ένα GPS  πεταμένο μέσα στο ντουλαπακι χρόνια τώρα. Όποτε  το ανοίγω δουλεύει κανονικά και η μπαταρία του είναι εντάξει. Σίγουρα θα μου βγάλει μήνυμα το κινητό για μεγάλη θερμοκρασία αλλά όταν το κάνει αυτό, απλά κόβει την φόρτιση η κόβει την παροχή τελείως και κλείνει το τηλέφωνο για να προστατεύει η μπαταρία μέχρι να επανέλθει ξανά η θερμοκρασία  . Έτσι έχω διαβάσει ότι γίνεται. Ήλιος δε θα το χτυπάει και αν προσέχω και που παρκάρω γενικά, νομίζω δε θα έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## lynx

> Τι εννοείς;  δεν κατάλαβα



τη χρήση θα έχει η κατασκεύη που θές να κάνεις;

----------


## johnpats

> Αφήνεις τη μπαταρία πάνω και του δίνεις τροφοδοσία 5V κανονικά από τη φόρτιση του και τελείωσε το θέμα.
> Το βασανίζεις πόσες μέρες. Έχεις δει πολλά GPS μέσα στο αμάξι να χαλάνε η να σκάνε?



Απο την αρχη το εχω πει.
επισης γιατι να βαλεις otg στο κινητο,και δεν βαζεις μονο την sim μεσα;

----------


## PCMan

Κατ αρχήν δε θα έχει σιμ προς το παρον. Θα βάλω usb γιατί θα μπει usb κάρτα ήχου, φλασακι και θα συνδεθεί με το αμάξι στην obd θύρα. Μένει και μια usb κενή για κάνα φλασακι η καμία τηλεόραση. 

Έχω πάρει και κάμερα οπισθοπορειας αλλά είναι WiFi.  Γενικά θα παίζει βίντεο, μουσική, καμία ταινία, ράδιο και ίσως τηλεόραση και ίντερνετ με μια σιμ αργότερα.

----------


## johnpats

> Κατ αρχήν δε θα έχει σιμ προς το παρον. Θα βάλω usb γιατί θα μπει usb κάρτα ήχου, φλασακι και θα συνδεθεί με το αμάξι στην obd θύρα. Μένει και μια usb κενή για κάνα φλασακι η καμία τηλεόραση. 
> 
> Έχω πάρει και κάμερα οπισθοπορειας αλλά είναι WiFi.  Γενικά θα παίζει βίντεο, μουσική, καμία ταινία, ράδιο και ίσως τηλεόραση και ίντερνετ με μια σιμ αργότερα.



Εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να δωσει τοσο ρευμα το τηλεφωνο για να δουλευουν ολα αυτα;
Προφανως την καρτα ηχου την θες για να στειλεις ηχο στα ηχεια,το usb για αποθηκευτικο.δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουν να δουλεψουν.αφου το κινητο εχει προενισχυτη γιατι δεν στελνεις τον ηχο απο το βυσμα των h/f?

----------


## PCMan

Θα δουλέψουν, είναι δοκιμασμένα. Εννοείται ότι το κινητό δεν μπορεί να δώσει τόσο ρεύμα, γι αυτό έχω βάλει otg y καλώδιο. Έτσι παίρνουν όλες οι συσκευές ρεύμα από τον φορτιστη. 

Από το βύσμα του hands-free  δεν παίρνω ήχο γιατί όταν αρχίζει να ακούγεται κάποιος ήχος, ακούγεται ένα "ντουπ", σαν να αρχίζει να παίρνει εκείνη την ώρα ο προενισχυτης του κινητού ρεύμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει  όταν σταματάει να παίζει κάποιος ήχος. Στην usb  κάρτα ήχου δεν συμβαίνει αυτό γιατί τροφοδοτειται συνέχεια

----------

johnpats (05-04-15)

----------


## picdev

φιμέ , ηχεία κτλ, για κάγκουρα σε κόβω , για βγάλε μια φωτό να δούμε το "εργαλείο"  :Biggrin:

----------


## PCMan

Χεχε! Μπα καμία σχέση. Αυτά που κοροιδευω θα κάνω; τα τζάμια δεν είναι λες τα τα εβαψα με λαδομπογια και από ήχο, έναν δικαναλο έχω στα 100w και ένα γουφερ μικρό ίσα να γεμίζει τον ήχο. Απλά πράγματα

----------


## lynx

οπότε γιατί όλα αυτά??  :Unsure:  κόλλα μια βεντούζα στο τζάμι και βάλε ενα τάβλετ και τελείωσες.
και το κινητό έχε το για κινητό, εφόσον το πλήρωσες 250ε ή κόλλα αυτό στη βεντούζα.

και μια και είπα βεντούζα... δεν σε πειράζει λίγο χιούμορ ε?  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BGN2uA7518

----------


## PCMan

Τι βεντουζες μου λες!!!  Το τηλέφωνο θα μπει μες στο ταμπλό και δε θα ξεχωρίζει ότι είναι κάτι ξένο. Θα δείτε όταν τελειώσει. Θα βάλω φωτογραφίες. 


Τελικά θα το βάλω με τη μπαταρία και ότι γίνει. Το φοβάμαι πολύ να του δώσω ρεύμα απ ευθείας...

----------


## johnpats

Την καλυτερη δουλεια θα κανεις....αν μπορεις να παρεις μεσω του hub ρευμα απο τον αναπτηρα του αυτοκινητου και να περασεις το καλωδιο στο ντουλαπακι ωστε οταν φευγεις απο το αυτοκινητο να τον αποσυνδεεις.
Τι αυτοκίνητο έχεις;

Sent from my iPhone 6

using Tapatalk

----------


## PCMan

Τίποτα δεν θα πειράζω. Κατ αρχήν το κινητό θα είναι ανοιχτό πάντα. Μολις γύρναω το κλειδί, το κινητό θα παίρνει ρεύμα από το acc του αμαξιου στην usb. 
Μόλις δει φόρτιση,  θα ξεκλειδώνει και θα ανοίγει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που του έχω προγραμματισει. Έχω το Tasker για αυτή τη δουλειά. 

Μόλις βγάζω το κλειδί θα γίνεται το αντίθετο.

Ένα Nissan primera p11 facelift εχω

----------


## johnpats

Έχεις πάντως αρκετό χωρο μπροστα αφου έχεις μεγάλο αυτοκινητο. Μπορεις να τοποθετηςεις το hub στο ντουλαπακι για να εχεις προσβαση όποτε θελεις. 
Στην εκκινηση του αυτοκινητου το ρευμα δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο;μηπως να το ενεργοποιεις εσυ;ή μηπως κατι δεν καταλαβα σωστα;

----------


## PCMan

Το hub  θα μπει μέσα στο ταμπλό όπως και η κάρτα ήχου. Τα υπόλοιπα usb θα μπουν με καλώδιο επέκτασης και θα τα βγάλω πάνω στον προενισχυτη. 
Έχω φτιάξει έναν προενισχυτη με το lm1036 που έχει και ρύθμιση για πριμα και μπάσα και το έχω βάλει σε ένα κουτάκι. Εκεί πάνω θα μπούν και τα usb.
Ολο αυτό θα μπει σε ένα όχι τόσο εμφανές σημείο, όχι ότι είναι άσχημο, απλά δεν θέλω να φαίνεται κάτι διαφορετικό στο αμάξι και γιατί θα είναι για μικρορυθμίσεις. 

Το ρεύμα που τραβάει η μίζα εννοείς; Ναι είναι μεγάλο αλλά τι πειράζει; η τάση κάτω από 10-11v δεν πέφτει ενω εγώ θα έχω 5v σταθερά ..

----------


## johnpats

Νομιζω οτι η μιζα στην εκκινηση τραβαει 30 αμπερ χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος....οποτε μηπως πρεπει να παρεις ρευμα μεσω της ασφαλειοθηκης;

----------


## PCMan

Τώρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι, δε θα έχω πρόβλημα αφού θα πάρω τάση από το acc. Αυτό δίνει τάση μόνο όταν γυρνάς το κλειδί στην πρώτη σκάλα. Εκεί ξυπνάει το τηλέφωνο αφού βλέπει φόρτιση. Όταν βαρεσω μίζα το αμάξι κόβει την τάση από το acc και μόλις πάρει μπρος ξαναδινει τάση. Λογικά θα έχει κάνα ρελε από μόνο του.. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## klik

> Νομιζω οτι η μιζα στην εκκινηση τραβαει 30 αμπερ χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος....



Πολύυυυ παραπάνω...

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, η δικιά μου περνάει τα 100A σίγουρα στο χαλαρό.  Άμα κάνει και κρύο, άστα να πάνε.

----------


## Dbnn

Φιλε επειδη τα χω ξανακανει αυτα πολλα χρονια πριν, παρε τροφοδοτικο ΑΤΧ 12βολτο, παρε και μια μινι μητρικη με καλο επεξεργαστη και μια xenarc οθονη αφης vga και χeστηκες για θερμοκρασιες και λοιπα. Το παλευεις ποσο καιρο ενω θα ειχες ξεμπερδεψει με λιγοτερο απο 200 ευρω.
Αμα ανακατευεσαι με πολυεστερα καντο αποσπωμενο και τελειωσε το θεμα. Το να μεινει ενα κινητο μονιμα στο αμαξι για να κανει τοσες δουλειες που μπορουσε να τις κανει ενα μικρο carputer ειναι αμαρτια και χασιμο χρονου.

Υ.γ. μη μου πεις για καλωδια και χωρο που πιανει το carputer, το σωστο multimedia στο αυτοκινητο θελει θυσιες.

Ενας παλιος εγκαταστατης car audio - multimedia.
Φιλικα!

----------


## betacord85

κατι ασχετο...διαβαζω μερες το ποστ..το κινητο το καιμενο θα αντεξει τοσες ωρες?γενικα ο κατασκευστης το εχει φτιαξει για τετοια λειτουργεια?....

----------


## PCMan

> Φιλε επειδη τα χω ξανακανει αυτα πολλα χρονια πριν, παρε τροφοδοτικο ΑΤΧ 12βολτο, παρε και μια μινι μητρικη με καλο επεξεργαστη και μια xenarc οθονη αφης vga και χeστηκες για θερμοκρασιες και λοιπα. Το παλευεις ποσο καιρο ενω θα ειχες ξεμπερδεψει με λιγοτερο απο 200 ευρω.
> Αμα ανακατευεσαι με πολυεστερα καντο αποσπωμενο και τελειωσε το θεμα. Το να μεινει ενα κινητο μονιμα στο αμαξι για να κανει τοσες δουλειες που μπορουσε να τις κανει ενα μικρο carputer ειναι αμαρτια και χασιμο χρονου.
> 
> Υ.γ. μη μου πεις για καλωδια και χωρο που πιανει το carputer, το σωστο multimedia στο αυτοκινητο θελει θυσιες.
> 
> Ενας παλιος εγκαταστατης car audio - multimedia.
> Φιλικα!



Μου θυμίζεις αυτά που ήθελα να κάνω πριν πολλά χρόνια. Δεν τα έκανα όμως γιατί ήθελα οθόνη 1din αναδιπλουμενη που να παίζει και cd και να είναι και Touch για να χειρίζομαι το pc. Το κόστος ήταν πολύ μεγάλο γι αυτό και δεν το άρχισα.. Δε θέλω να είναι αποσπωμενο η να φαίνεται ξένο. 




> κατι ασχετο...διαβαζω μερες το ποστ..το κινητο το καιμενο θα αντεξει τοσες ωρες?γενικα ο κατασκευστης το εχει φτιαξει για τετοια λειτουργεια?....



Τι δύσκολο κάνει δηλαδή και δε θα αντέξει; που θα παίζει μουσική η βίντεο για μισή ώρα τη μέρα και την υπόλοιπη θα είναι σε αναμονή;

----------

